# Control Remoto RF para domótica



## sergios (Feb 20, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Estoy estudiando la posibilidad de controlar un sistema domótico por medio de un mando a distancia. En principio creo que una buena alternativa sería utilizar un mando radiofrecuencia junto con un receptor que proporcionase el código de la tecla pulsada a través de una interfaz serie que pudiese conectarse directamente a una de las UART del micro utilizado en la central domótica. Existen productos como los mandos IR/RF que comercializa Lartec y que pueden conectarse a un PC que suenan realmente interesantes aunque estos mandos parece que están preparados para ser usados con X10 solamente. También he visto opiniones acerca de que este tipo de controles remotos es posible encontrarlos a bajo coste en empresas de China o Taiwan. ¿Conoceís alguna que exporte para fabricantes de domótica europeos?

Me gustaría encontrar productos que encajen un poco con lo que ando buscando (mandos simples de RF, mandos universales IR/RF, receptores RF con salida por puerto serie) o empresas que los proporcionen. Cualquier opinión será de ayuda.

Un saludo.

Sergio


----------



## ArturoGP (Feb 24, 2006)

Que tal sergios, puedes ver los datasheet de los CI LM1871(emesor) y el LM1872(receptor) ahi viene las aplicaciones tipicas.
Otra opcion son los CI y modulos: HT12E, HT12E, RWS-371, TWS-BS3
 espero te sirva de algo.
saludos.


----------

